# Crystal Fitting Bloomer!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I just spent quite some time fitting a crystal to a pocket piece. When I was finally satisfied with the fit, I went to close the case. It wouldn't - close that is! I'd fitted a domed instead of a flat! Doh! Back to the beginning! I'm getting too old for this game! :yes:

Mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

can you get hammer and make the case domed? :yes:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn and buggeration!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Flat crystal ordered! (Head hung in shame!) :yes:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Guess what! A flat crystal fouls the hands! :wallbash: It does need a domed crystal but not quite as high as the first one! :yes: Anybody need any crystals? Doh! 

"In between" height crystal ordered! Lesson learned. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:taz:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ouch.......... yes the hunter pocket watches have there own special glasses.................absolute nightmare with real glass to fit, acrylic ones better but still fiddly....... best of luck!!


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Hunter pocket watches use 'low dome' crystals. The correct glass type are very fragile and great care is needed when pressing into place. I always find it difficult to measure the exact size required even with my digital calipers, so if I can't find the correct one in my stock, I order what I think is the correct size plus one the next lower size, plus the next upper size. I know it's a bit 'belt and braces' but one of them always fits and I have two spares to add to my expanding collection of crystals!


----------

